# The Aerocrown in action



## ClickMini (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are Flirty and I schooling yesterday. I adore the Aerocrown! LOVE IT!!! I have her back in her Freedom Collar. I guess I am not totally sold on the neck collar. It is heavy, and it seems to really push her whole neck down. She seems much freer in the Freedom Collar. I still might try that full collar and hames on Esprit, after we go to the SeaTac show next week.

http://youtu.be/5xofYxNBsYk


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 10, 2011)

I love your lesson video! Thanks so much for sharing! You look great and I loved hearing your instructors enthusiastic encouragement, very cool lesson and your horse looks great with the aerocrown.






I too love my new aerocrown. I had a lesson in mine today and we got to canter, it was awesome!. Amazing on the balance too, we are still tweeking adjustments on everything but very close to getting it "just right". My boy is loving the aerocrown too, he had so much more "go" with this cart and I am so comfortable in it, I feel like goldilocks when I say "and this one fits Just right!"


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 10, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> I have her back in her Freedom Collar. I guess I am not totally sold on the neck collar. It is heavy, and it seems to really push her whole neck down. She seems much freer in the Freedom Collar.


She is a nice mover. We found the same thing about the neck collars.

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 10, 2011)

> She is a nice mover.


Thanks, Myrna! I love her, although she can be a bit "difficult" around the barn. She is a pretty intense horse! She spent her first year driving as a single pleasure horse and ended up 2nd in the nation in Ammy and also Ladies' SP and 4th in SP mares, but I dropped her to country for Nationals where she was a Reserve National Champ. I just felt that we were pushing her a bit too fast and hard due to her amazing willingness, and I wanted to enjoy her for many years to come. She has rewarded me for that several times over, by doing very well at WHATEVER we decided to do! She's great!


----------



## Shari (Apr 11, 2011)

That is what I was afraid of with the Collar and Hames.

Thank you for letting us know about that.

She is looking really good pulling her Aerocrown. How is the suspension? Really smooth or?


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 11, 2011)

Great video - thanks for posting.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you so much for sharing. I love to watch videos of other minis driving - you can see so much more than you can in a still photo. And seeing the different carriages is educational too. Good luck with her!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Patty is great but not who I would go to for CDE lessons. I LOVE the Aerocrown however and it looks like you've got it balanced very well for Flirt. She looks wonderful and I'm sure you're going to have more fun than is legal at the CDE's this year. Enjoy it, as next year Turbo will be on the campaign trail!





Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, Patty is pretty good at the dressage lessons! I have posted dressage scores in the low 40s/upper 30s with both Flirty and Esprit. As you know, Flirty spent quite a bit of time with Patty, and I have never taken a lesson from anyone else with Esprit, either. So I wouldn't discount her, at all. She is taking dressage lessons herself on full-size horses. I have no problem recommending Patty for lessons, no matter what it is you are doing.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 11, 2011)

Shari said:


> That is what I was afraid of with the Collar and Hames.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about that.
> 
> She is looking really good pulling her Aerocrown. How is the suspension? Really smooth or?



Hi Shari, I have a new aerocrown and the suspension for me is terrific. Floats on rough ground for me, no jaring, no bumps, I love it



.

I sometimes have leg and nerve issues from an old riding wreck and I feel great after getting out of the aerocrown. I have the other type of seat though, it has a higher back and pads on the arm rests. My other cart is a meadowbrook and it was decent, the aerocrown is terrific in comparison. I have been using mine for around the farm driving and even when we go over the waffle grid dirt that is bumpy from tractor tires it doesn't bump or jar at all. The balance is terrific too, my boy is really loving it, almost weightless on the shafts with me in the seat.

Adair


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm glad you've got a trainer you're happy with.



I plan to take some breed show lessons with her this year or next using her horses, but I'm still not confident she can teach carriage driving reinsmanship when she's never done it. It's very hard to drive a pair or tandem the way she's having your hold your reins and that's the direction many CDE people are training for.

Affectionately,

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 11, 2011)

I also thought your hands were fairly wide. I didn't understand the reasoning behind that.

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, you can't blame the wide hands on Patty. That is my own bad habit. I have a very bad back and that is just how things gravitate on me. In the lesson I had before this one she was working on this very thing. Unfortunately you can see that the issue remains. Leia, you for sure know about this lovely habit of mine because you have given me the heck about it on more than one occasion, LOL!!!


----------



## Shari (Apr 12, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Hi Shari, I have a new aerocrown and the suspension for me is terrific. Floats on rough ground for me, no jaring, no bumps, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, Sounds good!

My Country Road cart has super smooth suspension and it is great to hear the Aerocrown does too. I really want to get a lighter cart for Maggie once I finally move to VA.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 12, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> Leia, you for sure know about this lovely habit of mine because you have given me the heck about it on more than one occasion, LOL!!!


Hehehe! In my own defense, I never said a word until you told me at Lincoln Creek that you wanted to break that habit. I'm just helping out a friend!





Leia


----------

